# Baiting



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Can a person hunt coyetes over a dead rabbit or crow? Or would htis be a dumb idea? Im wondering because we have been seeing a few coyetes around and I want to shoot one.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

You can, but I'm not sure it's the most effective way of doing it. My brother-in-law and his father used to go out south of Joshua Tree, shoot a few jack rabbits and then wait for the coyotes to come. They say it works. Never tried it.

On the other hand, I once made a prairie dog "sacrifice" to the coyote gods before having one come in to my call and shooting it. Does this count as bait?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How would a person do this, shoot the rabbit during the day and then use a dying rabbit call in the eveving and then at night?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I threaten everyday to take one of our Pugs out and stake him in the field abot 40 or 50 yards away. :lol:

Wife always says; "How about I stake you out in a field and use you for bait!"

So, I don't think she likes the idea.

Do you think this would be good bait for a 'yote? :lol:










Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> How would a person do this, shoot the rabbit during the day and then use a dying rabbit call in the eveving and then at night?


Instead of wasting time shooting a rabbit during the day, just get out there with your call and do some rabbit blues. The coyote will find you just as easy.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

So I work and live on a dairy farm and we jsut had a calf die, should I use that to help bring the yotes in?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think the pug would work just fine! I guess all you can do is try it! :lol:

I have friends that have a hole that they put cleaned animals in on there land. They put there deer, pheasants, geese etc. and then at night go out there and the coyotes are always on the pile. Some days they shoot 3 or 4. But this is out in the badlands.


----------



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

i am 18 and have been doing this since i was 12 go to a farm and GET permission to do this but what we do i go kill a few CATS we put them in mason jars and leave them in the tool shed all summer and when it is time to go get that coyote get them jars you left in the sun WITH the lid closed! you take them and smash them in the woods and hunt off them we have got a lot of Coyote's like this and it works but if the wind changes while you are hunting hope you have a strong stomach good luck


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Im very new to this coyote hunting stuff. Where do I set up and how? I have about 600-800 acres to work with. I have two alfalfa feilds that on one side is surrounded by woods and the other is more feilds.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Are you serious about the cat thing?


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

dfisher said:


> I threaten everyday to take one of our Pugs out and stake him in the field abot 40 or 50 yards away. :lol:


I don't know, Dan, I think that thing is so ugly, it would scare away any coyotes in the area. :lol:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

If you put a cat in a jar and place it in the sun all summer with the lid screwed on tight, you'll have a heck of a mess in about a week. When meat decays it gives off a gas and if that lid is screwed tight, pop goes the weasel. 
It's usually the lid that fails, but in some instances it's the glass. The reason i know, i had a buddy that blew the top completely off a few gallon glass pickle jar, while he was attempting to age some meat.

Another tid bit of info, if you're going to age meat, don't fill the jar completely full. Leave about a quarter of the jar empty, the meat will expand when the gas is released.

Cat does work good though. I've only used Bobcat meat though. I only use the meat, no bones, fur, guts, just the meat. I grid it twice for a nice pasty consistency. Aged for 45 days and stopped with sodium benzoate and you're good to go.

xdeano


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hell yah Dfisher your dog would make great yote bait :lol:


----------



## theweasle (Jan 15, 2008)

If you deer hunt, the carcass and scrap meats work really good for atrcting coyotes. Also fish guts if you fish and need to get rid of the guts.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Dan: I like the idea about the pugs :beer: I always ask friends who have little dogs -- poodles, chihuahuas, etc. -- whether their dogs can come to my place for holidays for January. They must be on to me, there haven't been any takers. 

The biggest coyote I've ever shot was using my 56-pound Black Lab for bait. Coyote came in to kick her butt, got a warm welcome from a .223. 

Next stand, called in two. One little coward would run in, pop his head over the hill, see the Lab and head back to cover 400 yards away. He did this a couple times and I couldn't draw him closer than 300 yards. 

The second yote at that stand came in, sat down and watched my Lab. Big mistake for him. He sat down and then tipped over at 90 yards. 

Moral of the story? Sometimes they work, sometimes they don't. Depends on the size of the yote coming in. As for your pugs, they're welcome to come to my house anytime for a vacation. :beer:

Good luck and shoot straight (especially if the shot is taken over your wife's pet). Saskcoyote


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Are you guys really serious ago the meat thing? aging it and all?


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Can a person hunt coyetes over a dead rabbit or crow? Or would htis be a dumb idea? Im wondering because we have been seeing a few coyetes around and I want to shoot one.


I really think that wouldn't work the best. You want somthing bigger like a cow or somthing. If you could find a rancher who had a dead critter, that will work great. Not a problem here in S.D. It may take a few days before the coyotes find him , but when they do , you will have every coyote around visiting that bait. I have friends who ranch shoot a lot of coyotes off bait. Put the bait out where you can approach pretty easy and sneak in there just at day light. Coyotes will usually leave about daybreak. If it legao to use a light you can shoot some off the bait after dark. I have seen as many as 11 coyotes on bait before. On those dreary days they will be on the bait all day long and you can usually shoot some all day long. The coyotes will be very wiery though. They will take a couple bites and then look up to make sure it is safe. I have watched this action many times. You can call them off bait if you wish. I don't mean when they are actually eating but when they leave the bait and go back to their bedding areas. Howling will work. If you bump them off the bait , you can wait them out, but it will take some time. If they actually see you and you push them off the bait , it is a bad deal, but if they don't see you and they move off the bait slowly , you can wait them out. They will come back to the bait shortly. The larger bait will work better. It doesn't take long and every coyote around will find the bait and eat it up in no time. I have seen them eat a dear over night and a cow in less than a week.


----------



## rebel1jake (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes you can shoot coyotes off a bait
I have a friend who had a old bull die so we pulled it out in the pasture wear we could glass it to see if any thing was on it but far enough away that the coyotes were comfortable. A couple of evenings a week he or I would glass it to make sure it was clear then we would sneak down to the stock pond and just wait sometimes we would give a couple of howls but not to much.
The key is to be able to glass it to make sure that there is nothing there
before you walk in you don't won't to bump any off the bait they learn fast. the bait was 150 yards away from the stock pond. and we managed to take 9 coyotes over a 3 week period. I would still much rather call them in but fur is still fur no matter how you stretch it


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I usually place a couple or road kill deer behind my house every winter. I put them about 150 yards from the house. I have shot a few during the early morning but most have been killed during full moons when visibility is good at night. I look out the window every time I get up for another beer. :beer:

No BS I've killed alot of coyotes like this on nights when I can't be out calling.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

yooperyotebuster said:


> I look out the window every time I get up for another beer.


Wait, you mean your WIFE checks it everytime she gets you another beer, right? :wink:

You're not getting your OWN beer, are you? :beer:


----------



## 2pintail (Feb 28, 2008)

hunting over bait works well thats all we do. talk to your local farmers dairy, pig who ever the bigger the bait the better we used to use fish from winter kill but we found out fast that the dogs would come to the sight like it was a fast food. Another thing we started to do the last 5 years is call your local law enforcement agent and get on there list for road kill tell them that you will take any tags they have it might make our wife mad when you get called to go pick up a deer at 3am but its all worth it in the end good luck


----------

